# Shopping trolley



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Q. What's the real reason Dominic Cummings said Boris Johnson was like a supermarket shopping trolley?

A. Because money had to be put in to get him to de-couple.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For those in North America who don't get the joke, here's a visual reference 

These are quite common across the European Continent and obviously in the UK as well. While you can use a coin (1-Euro), many stores have little plastic discs you can use too.

*Getting a Coin-Vended Shopping Cart*


----------

